# 325ci on order but...



## chris325ci (Nov 24, 2002)

Hi John. This might be a stupid question, but here it goes...I have a 325ci on order through BMW military sales that I will pick up when I get back to the states in the March-April timeframe. Do you know if there is any possibility, once the car arrives, that I could trade this car for a facelifted coupe on the dealer lot? If so, would I still be paying the same price for the facelifted coupe (military sales price), assuming the options remain the same?

Thanx- Chris


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

chris325ci said:


> *This might be a stupid question, but here it goes...I have a 325ci on order through BMW military sales that I will pick up when I get back to the states in the March-April timeframe. Do you know if there is any possibility, once the car arrives, that I could trade this car for a facelifted coupe on the dealer lot? If so, would I still be paying the same price for the facelifted coupe (military sales price), assuming the options remain the same?
> 
> Thanx- Chris *


Chris, you can trade in the car at any time, but you will
likely take a hit on the depreciation...

Assuming that the price does not change for the post-facelift
vehicles, the military price should stay the same too.


----------



## chris325ci (Nov 24, 2002)

Would I take a hit on the depreciation even if the car is brand new and has not been driven (i.e. trade the car on order for the facelifted model the day it arrives at the dealership)?

Thanx for your help- Chris


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

chris325ci said:


> *Would I take a hit on the depreciation even if the car is brand new and has not been driven (i.e. trade the car on order for the facelifted model the day it arrives at the dealership)?
> 
> Thanx for your help- Chris *


Chris,

I doubt that your dealer would want to trade you 
straight across, his new facelifted car for your
previous generation E46...

:dunno:

Wouldn't hurt to ask...


----------



## chris325ci (Nov 24, 2002)

I didn't think so either but I thought I'd ask. Oh well, I'm sure I'll be very happy with my pre facelift. The design on the new one is debatable anyway, just having the new model would be better for resale purposes.

Thanks again for the help,
Chris


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Maybe I am not getting it, but what's about _canceling_ the order of the pre-facelift 325 and ordering the facelift 325?

Regardless, the delivery is for the March-April timeframe so the car is not in the production process right now anyway, therefore the order can be cancelled and a new one can be made.


----------



## toshweir27 (Jan 4, 2002)

Technic said:


> *Maybe I am not getting it, but what's about canceling the order of the pre-facelift 325 and ordering the facelift 325?
> 
> Regardless, the delivery is for the March-April timeframe so the car is not in the production process right now anyway, therefore the order can be cancelled and a new one can be made. *


Agreed. Pull your order and have them move your deposit over to a new model. If they won't do it pull your whole order and go to your next closest dealer. the car is not even titled to you.


----------



## chris325ci (Nov 24, 2002)

Thanks, I'm in a debate right now whether I should do just that. My salesman told me I have until January 9th to decide, but the problem is he thinks I will have to wait until May production because of the likely backorder of facelifted models. This will unfortunately force me to buy a used car in the meantime. Does anyone know when they will officially release the specs on the new model (hopefully before Jan 9)?

Chris


----------

